
Introducing 1Password individual subscription - ropiku
https://blog.agilebits.com/2016/08/03/new-1password-hosted-service/
======
kobayashi
I'm heartened to see that AgileBits hasn't removed the single purchase option.

I'm viscerally averse to paying for a software subscription, especially when
the essence of the app requires significant investment and/or dedication to
the platform. By purchasing a software license, I can at least know that even
should I choose to never again spend another cent on the product, I retain
control and accessibility to the data that I've entrusted to the application.

~~~
tnorthcutt
Agreed. For anyone who missed it, this info is in the first comment on the
post:

 _With that said, we know that some of you have regional or corporate
restrictions that require you to use a cloud-free solution. Others prefer
configuring their own sync service or are simply happy with their current
setup.

This is all great and you’re free to continue doing exactly what you’ve been
doing. Our standalone license is still available for purchase and will
continue to be supported, along with great updates to the apps._

~~~
AGKyle
Disclaimer: I work for AgileBits, makers of 1Password

Thank you for posting this so others can see it clearly. Seems a lot of people
are not seeing that and are panicked that we no longer offer a standalone
traditional license, which isn't the case.

Kyle

AgileBits

~~~
gergles
Kyle, you may want to edit the standalone license answer, because to me it
currently implies that "automatic syncing" is being arbitrarily
restricted/removed from the standalone version which already supports
automatic syncing via iCloud or Dropbox.

This appears to not be the case and I think it would help people relax to have
it worded more clearly.

